# Goodbye keyboards: Wristband recognizes words you write in the air



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Ask any writer, and theres a good chance he or she will tell you how great it feels to physically write words on a piece of paper. While typing is much faster, and a lot more efficient, something just feels so good when putting pen to paper. In the case of tablets  which tend to have keyboards too wide for dual thumbs, yet too small to type on like a full-sized keyboard  handwriting recognition can be the most efficient way to jot down some words, somewhat satiating that pen-to-paper desire. Unfortunately, handwriting recognition isnt exactly the peak of refined technology at the moment, and it generally isnt precise enough to pick up everyones wildly different handwriting styles with any real accuracy. Scientists at the Karlsruhe Institute of Technology (KIT) might have found a different solution  a band that detects the motions and gestures of the wrist, and can translate that into writing.

Read More


----------



## iszsaint (Jan 23, 2010)

is it the same like getmyo ?


----------

